# How Often To Clean A 22



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just got back from the range with my new P22 walther
100 rounds without a flaw
used CCI stingers
so back in the 1960's you cleaned every time you shot
i thought that i read sometime in the 70's that they changed the ammo
so 
Question - how often should I clean my new P22 after shooting?
every 500 or 1000 rounds, or what?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I clean my guns every time after I shoot them. Clean ammo, dirty ammo, doesn't matter to me. 

Hell, I clean them sometimes if I'm bored.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I clean mine about ever 400-500ish rounds... or if I don't shoot one in a while.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

After shooting ,clean, simple.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Eh...to each his own. My .22's, I generally clean em when they start jamming or I just plain feel like cleaning em. The rest,as need be also, unless they go back to the safe.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Cleaning? Are they supposed to be cleaned?


Actually, I'm with Gunerd. I only clean my 22's to keep them functioning. A long time ago, I cleaned all my guns after each range session. I used to enjoy cleaning them almost as much as shooting them. Not so much anymore.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks james nm - i also used to do it every time but now i just don't see the point 
every 500 rounds sounds like a good idea
thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't put greasey wrenches in my tool box and I don't put a gun up dirty. A tools a tool. I guess it depends how you look at things.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I don't put greasey wrenches in my tool box and I don't put a gun up dirty. A tools a tool. I guess it depends how you look at things.


I like that! :smt023


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Also, Those brushes can do more harm than good. So, just don't over do it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is the way it works and is suppose to be this way for a reason. If you own a 22 you clean it 22 times a year. If you own a 9 you clean it 9 times a year. That's why 9's are more popular than 45. The 500 mag is a pain. You almost have to clean it 2 times a day. 

It's just that simple. If you need anything else answered please don't hesitate to ask. That's what I'm hear for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

:mrgreen: Good'n


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

You Crack Me Up


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I use a bore snake on my 22s, and field strip it every few trips to the range. I've never been comfortable inserting a cleaning rod into a 22, especially when it's almost the size of the bore.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I clean them all when I'm done shooting. I'll clean them if they have been in the box for a while. 

I've heard the no need to clean so often for several calibers for a long time but I just can't do it. I don't think I could even sleep right if I put one up dirty. A gun is a tool..Tools work better clean :watching:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> This is the way it works and is suppose to be this way for a reason. If you own a 22 you clean it 22 times a year. If you own a 9 you clean it 9 times a year. That's why 9's are more popular than 45. The 500 mag is a pain. You almost have to clean it 2 times a day.
> 
> It's just that simple. If you need anything else answered please don't hesitate to ask. That's what I'm hear for.


Hey Spacedoggy, I think you're confused.

That's the formula for how long you sit in time out.

2 year old, 2 minutes.

9 year old, 9 minutes.

50 year old - 50 minutes. Don't forget to take a magazine with you ... or a gun to clean. :buttkick:

WM


----------

